# Looking for advice on a Ben Nye SFX Kit



## CosplayGuru (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi I am new to SFX Makeup and am looking to invest in a SFX Kit. I have narrowed it down to 2 choices.

Basic Moulage Kit 

Professional Moulage Kit

am I making a good decision with this brand or should I go with a little bit of a lower end kit off amazon?

I am looking to do work for a Local Haunted house and a Small independent film my friend is producing. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------

